# 450d First Pictures



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Picked up my 450d with kit lens and a nifty fifty at the end of last year just in time to come on holiday with me. Uploaded a selection of photos, had over 500 in total. Pictures are as they were off the camera and uploaded to photobucket.

Couple of practices:
1.








2.









From the Island Star:
3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.








13.








14.








15.








16.








17.








18.








19.








20.








21.








22.









Can anyone guess what this is?










C+C welcome.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

cool photos, I have been thinking of getting the same camera. where did you get it and how much?

Isn't that a sloth.


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Autotec said:


> cool photos, I have been thinking of getting the same camera. where did you get it and how much?
> 
> Isn't that a sloth.


It's a sloth. I'd never heard of them before. Obviously others have!

Got it from Jessops for around £380 with the cashback and I got a free bag too. Cashback has stopped now. Was after the D80 but they have discontinued it.


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

No 6.


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

some nice pics there, love number 6 and 14


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

6 and 16 really take my fancy. TFP:thumb:


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

nice pics mate - well done. 

i love sloths !!! they spend all their lives in the trees, only coming down for a poo.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

No.6 FTW :thumb:


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great pics mate........freaky looking little thing arent they? Are they quite tame?

Where were the pics taken?


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.



golf548 said:


> Great pics mate........freaky looking little thing arent they? Are they quite tame?
> 
> Where were the pics taken?


Very tame. They are in slow motion all the time.

Pictures were taken in the caribbean. Costa Rica, Columbia, Panama, Curacao, Aruba, Trinidad, Greneda and Barbados to be more specific. Awesome part of the world would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice images. Not sure if you meant to or not but the ones with the banana workers moving in the factories are cool.


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Mike V said:


> Nice images. Not sure if you meant to or not but the ones with the banana workers moving in the factories are cool.


Thanks.Thats the Del Monte factory, used a longer shutter speed to show the movement. Didn't need much longer as they were flying!


----------

